# Maple hollow form



## Dennis Ford (Dec 10, 2012)

I have not been turning much lately (busy with other shop projects) but did finish this little hollow form. It is 6" diameter and just over 4" tall. It was dyed with black, red and yellow dyes (sanded back between colors). It looks different when view at different angles. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## TimR (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent! I don't know if the base being undyed is intentional or a result of removing a tenon...but I like it nonetheless. Kinda cool seeing a built in 'before and after'. Very nice form and finish work.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 10, 2012)

Your photos do pick up the chatoyence. it sure does shine, I like it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2012)

Excellent shape and a really creative approach to coloring it. I think that is the best part and something I will have to try. You also got an awesome finish on it. Great Job. 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool! I wish I had the guts to use dye more… I just can't make myself do it even when I know the curl will pop like it does on this piece. Great form on this one, too!


----------



## BarbS (Dec 11, 2012)

A beautiful piece, Dennis! Lovely finish.


----------

